# Problema amarok

## miksanta

Salve a tutti,

ho appena emerso amarok ma al suo avvio mi esce un errore con scritto questo:

Amarok could not find any sound-engine plugins. Amarok is now updating the KDE configuration database. Please wait a couple of minutes, then restart Amarok.

If this does not help, it is likely that Amarok is installed under the wrong prefix, please fix your installation using:

$ cd /path/to/amarok/source-code/

$ su -c "make uninstall"

$ ./configure --prefix=`kde-config --prefix` && su -c "make install"

$ kbuildsycoca

$ amarok

More information can be found in the README file. For further assistance join us at #amarok on irc.freenode.net.

ho provato a scaricare i sorgenti ma al configure mi da:

checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.3 and < 4.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!

Indipendentemente dal fatto che non riesca a far funzionare amarok, vorrei sapere se qualcuno sa come risolvere entrambi i problemi!!!

Grazie mille!!

mikele

----------

## micio

mi sembra strano che non te le abbia emerse le librerie qt;  prova con un

```
emerge -p x11-libs/qt
```

o cmq qualcosa del genere, non posso essere più preciso ora col nome dell'ebuild perché sono in ufficio con winzozz, mi spiace..

EDIT: qui puoi vedere i nomi esatti delle librerie  http://www.gentoo-portage.com/x11-libs/qt

Micio

----------

## Scen

Siccome amarok ha un bel pò di USE che potrebbero influenzarne il comportamento, sarebbe utile se postassi l'output di

```

emerge -pv amarok

```

Inoltre l'output di

```

emerge --info

```

non fa mai male.

Infine, meglio lasciar perdere la compilazione da sorgente in modo manuale (se non vuoi inutili grattacapi), utilizza solamente Portage per installare/disinstallare i programmi in Gentoo  :Wink: 

----------

## miksanta

vaio ~ # emerge -pv amarok

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/amarok-1.4.6-r1  USE="arts kde mysql opengl postgres python -daap -debug -ifp -ipod -mp4 -mtp -musicbrainz -njb -noamazon -real -visualization -xinerama" LINGUAS="it -af -ar -az -be -bg -bn -br -ca -cs -cy -da -de -el -en_GB -eo -es -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -ga -gl -he -hi -hu -id -is -ja -km -ko -ku -lo -lt -mk -ms -nb -nds -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -rw -se -sk -sl -sq -sr -sr@Latn -ss -sv -ta -tg -th -tr -uk -uz -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

vaio ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.3.6 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.2.0, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.22-gentoo-r4 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.22-gentoo-r4 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.73GHz

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.10

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 19 Aug 2007 01:47:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.22-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -O3 -pipe "

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -O3 -pipe "

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ http://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ http://85.25.128.62 http://mirror.uni-c.dk/pub/gentoo/"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X accessibility acl aiglx alsa apache2 arts avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cairo cdparanoia cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus directfb dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd fam ffmpeg firefox fortran gd gdbm gif gnome gpm gtk hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg jpeg2k kde ldap libg++ mad midi mikmod mp3 mpeg mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf pdflib perl png postgres ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection samba sdl session spell spl ssl tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode utempter v4l v4l2 vorbis win32codecs x86 xml xorg xv zeroconf zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel usb-audio" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="v4l vesa vga fbdev i810"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

a voi!!!   :Very Happy: 

GRAZIE!!!

----------

## miksanta

ecco va beh, magicamente amarok ora va!!!

 :Confused:   :Confused: 

cioè non mi pare di aver fatto nulla!!!   :Shocked: 

ma almeno funziona!!! grazie a tutti per l'aiutoooo!!!

mikele

----------

## Onip

se funziona allora dovresti aggiungere [RISOLTO] al titolo del thread, editando il primo post

----------

